# foster bros cleaver re-handle



## andre s (Jul 7, 2013)

I was eager to redo an old cleaver recently found in a local antique store. it was in the cast of my "antique splurge" thread. i liked the old handle, but it was coming apart. 
Decided to use cocobolo, copper spacer and copper rivets. A nice surprise was that oiling the handle brought out some of the exotic wood colors that are in the same pinkish/orange hue as the copper.
Was hoping to emulate the handle "kerfs" but chickened out as this re-handle was a PITA to begin with...crooked tang + decided to try a copper spacer. i didn't want to press my luck.
Also, turns out it's a foster bros. after a bit of cleaning, the faint mark was uncovered.

original cleaver:




cleaned and re-handled:

















next step will be to put a better edge on it


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, good job! Love the copper spacer, seems to add that little extra


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 7, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

The handle is stunning!


----------



## andre s (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for the input, members!



VanIsleSteve said:


> Wow, good job! Love the copper spacer, seems to add that little extra


VanIsleSteve, I sincerely appreciate it since I thought it might have only added a few extra scars on my hands and f-bombs to my karma. I think i need to invest in a few more power tools...


----------

